# 10/4 30 pound King



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Manistee is the home of the 30 pound king salmon club. There are a few lurking around the Straits of Mackinac too. I caught 4 salmon this year in the 24 to 26 pound range but it has been 10 years since I caught a 30 pounder. At 6:00 this am while steelhead fishing I had a hit on spawn, in the blackness the water exploded when the fish hit . After a 30 minute battle on 8 lb test and a #14 hook I coaxed the monster in. I also got a nice fresh coho that was 14 pounds.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

Where's the pic's?


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

great fish, like zorba says post a pic


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

In my rush to get home clean fish and get to work on time I never took a picture. I very seldom take pictures of fish unless I am ice fishing. For some reason I always have the camera when I am ice fishing but always leave it at my office otherwise.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

So you keep a scale with you, but not a camera?


----------



## Zube (Mar 6, 2010)

Good job on the fish ! Wish I could get up there this fall .


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Both are nice fish, congrats!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

wartfroggy said:


> So you keep a scale with you, but not a camera?


 The last pictures I posted about two years ago I regretted doing so. So I don't post pics anymore. My camera is usually left in my office as I use it for my work and I never think to bring it along when fishing. To me it is no big deal, yeah nice fish but I will catch nicer ones sometime. When I get a really big one the taxidermist gets it and within a year I get a bigger one. I am even getting tired of doing the taxidermy thing.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

They used to just outlines of the fish on paper or bark back in the day. How old are you?


----------



## LSSUfishmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

Got a 30 pounder last night. Sure was a fighter!!!!!


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

WOW! Very Impressive!!
Don


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

LSSUfishmaster said:


> Got a 30 pounder last night. Sure was a fighter!!!!!


Hm-m-m...Nice fish but it looks blind...?


----------



## LSSUfishmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

Blind you say? Well that would explain why he was sideways stuck up against the bank :lol:


----------



## Dialtone (Jun 14, 2006)

Fish go blind when hooked in the back. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

I saw one about that big floating down the river the other day.


----------



## Ephemeroptera (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow, some people really need to grow up with the continued lame accusations that take place on this site during salmon season. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## blackghost (Oct 2, 2010)

Looks like it was on ice. That's what all my fish look like once I take them out of the cooler at home.


----------



## LSSUfishmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

Nope not on ice. Just plain old dead and moldy. Dared my buddy to pick up up and take a picture with it. Surprised it didnt fall apart under its own weight.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

That fish is a big "ODB"


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

johnnie555 said:


> Wow, some people really need to grow up with the continued lame accusations that take place on this site during salmon season.


:lol:...and some have decent powers of observation and know when their legs are being pulled....




LSSUfishmaster said:


> Blind you say? Well that would explain why he was sideways stuck up against the bank :lol:





LSSUfishmaster said:


> Nope not on ice. Just plain old dead and moldy. Dared my buddy to pick up up and take a picture with it. Surprised it didnt fall apart under its own weight.


The giveaway was a "Sure was a fighter".
The flesh looks like mashed potatoes in a camo Ziploc.
The white on the fin's ain't racing stripes.

All in good fun LSSU, you pulled a good one on some of them here.
Even better, you didn't let it get far into a name calling session before fessing up...good for you.

Still a nice fish for the scrapbook, A little bit of photoshop on the eyes and fin's could bring it back to, uh, life...


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Lmfao


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

First off, good job to you Robert on catching a very nice fish. 


To LSSU, nice to see a pic of a big one up there. Atleast there are some large fish starting to rebound in that area. I've fished the Soo area for about 20 years, and there used to be 30lbers caught every year up there. My buddy got 2 in one night, a male, and a female both from shore. Would be nice if they returned to stocking the area with the kings.



tannhd said:


> They used to just outlines of the fish on paper or bark back in the day. How old are you?


If you look in his profile,(which yours is not filled in) it says 49, don't sound like he's some kid and doesn't know what he's talking about. If this was a joke and not being sarcastic, I appoligize. But this kind of stuff is what keeps people from posting reports or pics:rant::sad:


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The big ones spend all summer in 200+ fow which is rarely fished during the summer because it is too easy to get into 10 pound class fish in 70 fow. When it comes time to spawn they cannot help but to show up where the hooks are. I saw a number of 20+ pound salmon near the surface over the weekend. If these big salmon spawn we should have some good fishing in a couple of years. Even during the years that the DNR said there is no baitfish for the salmon I caught lots of big salmon that were coming in from the deeper water.


----------

